# texas rag prices?



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

What would be a good price to *sell* 150 texas rags for. They are ready to hunt and have never been used. i know they probably arn't worth much but i need to get rid of them.


----------



## keepemflyinproductions (Feb 22, 2006)

Ill give you a buck fifty for all of them.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

i'll give you buck seventyfive for them all


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

thrill, id figure u payed $20 for 50 rags and about $27 for the 100 stakes. so go from there. plus they are ready to go.


----------



## keepemflyinproductions (Feb 22, 2006)

Two Bucks final offer! :beer:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

0 dollars 0 cents :beer:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

You guys think $100 would be an ok deal?

PS how many fish did u catch today keepumflyinproductions?


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

that should be a good price thrill. especially since they are brand new.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

sweet, u guys still planning on coming down next year?


----------



## duckslayer_10 (Feb 14, 2006)

ill buy them for 50 bucks

take um :sniper:


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

this fall for sure and then the next spring. i need to find out about gettin a waterfowl license for SD.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

good deal, we are gonna hammer um'. here is the gfp webpage for NR licenses.

http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/hunting/ ... censes.htm


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

Dirt is worth more than those! :beer:


----------

